# Whats the difference between bulking up and getting lean?



## edwardioo (Sep 20, 2010)

Sorry if its a stupid question, i just want to look bigger, and have muscles lol.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

then stop thinking and start lifting and eating.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

bulking is to gain weight

to get lean up is to well get lean... not necessarily meaning to lose weight though


----------



## Fitz13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bulking up means to gain weight, generally muscle but usually also some fat. Getting Lean generally means losing fat and retaining the muscle you've got. It's pretty hard to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time naturally.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Fitz13 said:


> Bulking up means to gain weight, generally muscle but usually also some fat. Getting Lean generally means losing fat and retaining the muscle you've got. It's pretty hard to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time naturally.


That's spot on!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Yes but it can be done, it just takes a bit of hard work and know how.......


----------

